# Re Closed thread - Old school canteen Ledbury



## taraiti (Feb 2, 2015)

This was interesting for me. I went to Ledbury Grammar School 1963-1970 and ate many school dinners in that canteen. For the most part I enjoyed the food. My mother worked in the canteen serving food for a couple of years.
The photos look familiar particularly the serving hatch.
I would be interested to hear from anyone about this .


----------



## mookster (Feb 2, 2015)

My mother was born in Ledbury and went to the grammar school as well from probably the late-ish 60s to the early 70s.


----------

